
Software Heritage and GNU Guix join forces to enable long term reproducibility - Fice
https://www.softwareheritage.org/2019/04/18/software-heritage-and-gnu-guix-join-forces-to-enable-long-term-reproducibility/
======
josteink
That’s pretty cool.

I’ve formerly tried to build some old stuff no longer packaged by
Debian/Ubuntu for whatever reason, and trying to hunt down all the
dependencies and sources weren’t always easy.

Something like this would have been great back then.

I wonder what a project needs to do to ensure they have their code archived
for the future too.

~~~
sanxiyn
FYI: If it was ever packaged by Debian post-2011, you can use
[http://snapshot.debian.org/](http://snapshot.debian.org/) to build it. Daily
snapshot of Debian is archived.

------
verisimilitudes
This is a nice development. I wonder why I've never heard of software heritage
before, though.

~~~
yepguy
I think it's relatively new, and their data was only recently made publicly
available.

~~~
knolax
What were they doing with it before if it wasn't publically available?

~~~
yepguy
Collecting it and developing their software, I guess.

